# How to remove an Athena 11 rear derailleur from an Infinito ?



## SolarChris (Aug 28, 2012)

How to remove an Athena 11 rear dérailleur from an Infinito ?

There is a hollow bolt of some kind. Maybe fits an Allen key or maybe its possibly splined. Anyhow which side is loosened - From the wheel side or from the outside ?


----------



## SolarChris (Aug 28, 2012)

Or is it easier removing the two tiny allen screws that hold the rear dropout on instead ?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

SolarChris said:


> How to remove an Athena 11 rear dérailleur from an Infinito ?
> 
> There is a hollow bolt of some kind. Maybe fits an Allen key or maybe its possibly splined. Anyhow which side is loosened - From the wheel side or from the outside ?


It's a Torx. Campy has been using Torx bolts for years.

And honestly.... if you don't know which side to unscrew, are you sure you want to mess with your bike?


----------



## SolarChris (Aug 28, 2012)

OK I've got a Torx 25 which fits the head of what is facing the wheel. It's feeling tight so don't want to give that a heave yet unless you think that's all I have to do. Had to take the rear wheel off to get to that.

For the outer facing socket I've got Torx 35 which seem to fit snug in there but when I tried to turn, it just spun off the splines. A Torx 40 really doesn't want to fit. So which size do I need ?


----------



## SolarChris (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't want to mess with it but I do want to put it in a case ready to fly. Instructions for case say take off the rear derailieur. And I need to put it back on at the other end of the flight. My best guess is the retained bolt is designed for taking off from the outside. Sadly my Torx drivers are short stubbies and it looks like I need a long stem type. Who have thought they'd make it so difficult ?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

SolarChris said:


> I don't want to mess with it but I do want to put it in a case ready to fly. Instructions for case say take off the rear derailieur. And I need to put it back on at the other end of the flight. My best guess is the retained bolt is designed for taking off from the outside. Sadly my Torx drivers are short stubbies and it looks like I need a long stem type. Who have thought they'd make it so difficult ?


It isn't difficult. It's a standard tool that every bike person should have. It's included with all newer hex driver sets, such as Pedros and Avenir/XLC as well as most multi-tools.


----------



## SolarChris (Aug 28, 2012)

My multi-tool certainly didn't have it. But my seperate Torx 30 stubby worked from the wheel side after all. The correct tool is a long reach T25 that will work probably from both wheel-side and outside given the bolt is hollow. 15 Nm to tighten. 

http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/11s_Rear_derailleur_01-11.pdf


----------

